# biking TO Geneva from... ?



## Sunny June (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi guys!

Next summer aI am planning to make a bike trip through a small part of Europe.
My final destination is Geneva, Switzerland.
But - I live in Ukraine, and I have to choose my start point wisely  So, for now I have chosen either Munich (Memmingen airport) or Paris. 
So here I am, surrounded by google maps and google searches, but I can't seem to find the answers...
So, my first question is: is it really possible to manage one of these routes? )))
The one that goes from Memmingen seems to be a really mountainous one (which can be hard and interesting), and the one from Paris - through fields (which seems to be too easy and not so interesting).
So, can someone advise me on this?
I really need to plan this ASAP, but I cannot find any tracks or routes with the needed destination...

Thanks for your answers!


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

From Memmingen to Geneva the fastest way (if xou dont want to use highways  ) is the upper Rhine valley and the upper Rhone valley, this is a mere 500km and should be quite easy with a roadbike (no big climbs).
If you want to use a mountainbike off road or on biking paths, you would better ask in a german or swiss MTB forum (like mtb-news.de/forum > Reisen/Routen/Reviere) . Posting in English will be ok.

On viamichelin.com you can look for bicycling routes. Or on openmtbmap.org.


----------



## Sunny June (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks, cxfahrer!
gone to study the sites ))


----------

